# Happy 1st Birthday Karma!!



## DaniCh07

I can't believe how fast time has gone by. Couldn't have asked for a better companion. So much love in this 4 legged package!:happyboogie::cake:


----------



## DaniCh07

Cant figure our how to post more recent pictures though.


----------



## lalabug

:birthday: Karma!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy first Birthday pretty Karma. Have a great day.


----------



## islanddog

Happy B-Day Karma.
All joy to you.


----------



## Deb

Happy First Birthday, Karma!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Loneforce

:birthday: Karma!!


----------



## kelbonc

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday to the beautiful Karma!! :smile2:


----------



## zetti

Happy Birthday sweetheart!


----------



## CatChandler

Happy birthday Karma, hope you enjoyed your treats!


----------



## Jenny720

She is so beautiful. l love her color. Those treats look yum! Happy Birthday Karma:birthday::cake:


----------



## Alpha01

:cake:Happy Birthday


----------



## DaniCh07

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!! She very much enjoyed her treats and new toys. The toys already have holes!


----------

